# Doing the happy dance here



## Caroline5 (Mar 18, 2016)

I just got of the phone with Aria's breeder. She is doing great and has settled back in really well.
As soon as she got home she was reintroduced to Mama and Aria very quickly was told who was in charge and that it wasn't her. Isa may be the smallest dog there but she rules that home and pack with an iron paw, one look and the dogs are put in their place. Aria has learned where her place is in the pack and no longer behaves around dogs the way that she did here.
The wife spends all day with the dogs. They have 4 gsd and a husky besides Aria. Other than one of Aria's brothers she has very little trouble with the rest, they are all very respectful of her and do exactly what she asks them to. Aria on the other hand will only respect her when she wants to. An example she gave was when she tried to walk with her and Aria would do nothing that she asked but as soon as her husband took the leash, Aria sat at heel and looked to him to see what he wanted her to do next. She was treating the wife exactly how she treated me and they understand now what I was going through with her. She told me that they could see from the way she behaves with the husband that I had definitely put a lot of training into her.


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

I can imagine that is a great relief to you that you are not the only one she is being difficult with. With her attachment to the breeder, that does explain a lot of her issues. It is commendable to you that were able to train her as much as you did.


----------



## Caroline5 (Mar 18, 2016)

Mary Beth said:


> I can imagine that is a great relief to you that you are not the only one she is being difficult with. With her attachment to the breeder, that does explain a lot of her issues. It is commendable to you that were able to train her as much as you did.


Thank you so much Mary Beth. You have no idea how relieved I am. It was all just so confusing and upsetting as to why they had said she had this fantastic temperament and basically that I wasn't being patient enough etc.


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

Caroline5 said:


> Thank you so much Mary Beth. You have no idea how relieved I am. It was all just so confusing and upsetting as to why they had said she had this fantastic temperament and basically that I wasn't being patient enough etc.


Your very welcome  Just wanted to add a couple of comments since my Sting is like Aria. From what I can understand is, yes, from the breeder's perspective she had this wonderful temperament, but as my mother said with raising children, it is the 99th time one has to tell them No. When my Sting was Aria's age, when I trained him - he would try it once and then, well, only when he wanted to, so I had the challenge of making him obey but also to give him incentive. He pulled all the stunts your Aria did but my first dog was a husky who taught me well. The husky would challenge once a month and picked a time when I was tired or very busy - she would simply out of the blue decide not to obey and I had to be make her. Then she settled down until the next month. But each time since she could not get away with it and I held firm on the rules, the challenges became less strong until it was a token. I have the impression from your posts on Aria that she was doing the same. And yes, on walks, Sting at that age who is big like Aria, would actually turn and rear up and charge me and I had to settle him down and make him walk nicely. So when the breeder's wife was walking Aria and she acted up, her husband being the strong one (it is more a matter of having a strong will then physical strength in my view) just had to pick the leash up and she settled because Aria knew she could not get by with such behavior with him. This reminds me of when my mother once decided to walk my husky -who was pulling my mother - all I had to do was to take the leash from her hand and my husky remembered her leash manners. I am sorry you had to go through this and I do wish you luck in finding another puppy. As others have commented the American showline which your handsome champion Aero was and especially with your plans for conformation showing may be the type of puppy for you. I was very impressed with Aria's photos and would appreciate your reply to my pm with the breeder's name and contact information. Thank you.


----------

